# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  احكام الجهاز والامتعة المنزلية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحكـام الجهـاز والأمتعــة المنـــزلية 
عرفت المادة (43) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأمتعة المنزلية بأنها ماكانت موجودة في محل سكني الزوجية من أثاث ولباس وحلي وآنية ونحو ذلك بما فيه الدواب .
وهناك قول بأن إعداد البيت علي الزوج لأن النفقة من طعام ولباس ومسكن عليه وهو رأي الحنفيه . والقول الثاني أن الجهاز حق علي المرأة بما قبضته من مهرها وما يقضي به العرف وهو رأي المالكية .
وقد أخذ القانون بالقول الأول في المادة (44) وقرر أن الزوج ملزم بإعداد جهاز منزل الزوجية فإن أعدت الزوجة شيئاً منه فهو ملك لها وقد جوز القانون للزوج الإنتفاع بالجهاز المملوك للزوجة مادامت الزوجية قائمة فإن أتلفه متعدياً فإنه يضمنه .
وإذا جهز الأب إبنته البـالغة حال صحته فإنها تتملك هذا الجهاز أن قبضته . إما أن جهزها في مرض الموت فإنها تتملكة اذا أجازه الورثة وذلك وفقاً لأحكام المادة ( 45) من القانون . ولم يتقيد القانون في ذلك بما يجاوز الثلث بالرغم من أن التبرع في مرض الموت يأخذ حكم الوصية وفقاً لنص المادة ( 288) من القانون وأخذ بالمذهب الحنفي الذي يجعل الوصية لوارث لاتنفذ إلا اذا أجازها الورثة.
أما اذا كانت المراة قاصرة فإن جهزها الأب فإنها تتملك الجهاز بمجرد شرائه لها ولا يشترط القبض وذلك وفقاً للمادة (46) من القانون . ووفقاً للمادة (48) تأخذ الأم حكم الأب في قضايا الجهاز .
وقد يحدث الخلاف حول هذا الجهاز بين الأب وإبنته أو ورثتهما أو بين الزوجين أو ورثتهما فإن كان الخلاف بين الأب وإبنته أو ورثتهما فقد أوضحت المادة (47) من القانون كيفية الفصل في هذا الإختلاف بالنظر الي عرف البلد , فإذا جهز الأب إبنته وسلمها الي الزوج بجهازها ثم حدث الخلاف وأدعي هو أو ورثته أن ماسلمه إليها أو بعضه عارية وأدعت هي أو ورثتها أنه جهاز وهبة تمليك لها , فإن غلب العرف أن الأب يدفع مثل هذا المتاع المتنازع فيه جهازاً لا عارية فيكلف الأب أو ورثته البينة فإن أقامها قضي له وإن عجز أو لم تكن له بينة فالقول قولها بيمينها أو قول ورثتها باليمين . أما إن غلب العرف أن مايقدمه الأب هو عارية لاجهازاً فتكلف هي البينة فإن أقامتها قضي لها وإن عجزت أو لم تكن لها بينة فالقول قول الأب بيمينه أو قول ورثته بيمينهم . أما إن كان العرف مشتركاً بأن كان يجيز بأن يكون الجهاز هبة وعارية أو كان الجهاز أكثر مما يجهز به مثلها فتكلف هي أو ورثتها البينة فإن أاقامتها قضي لها وإن عجزت أو لم تكن لها بينة فالقول قول الأب أو ورثته باليمين .
أما اذا إختلف الزوجان في المتاع فقد بينت المادة ( 50 ) من القانون أحكام الفصل في هذا الإختلاف.
فإن كان الإختلاف حال قيام الزوجية أو بعد الفرقة في متاع البيت الذي يصلح لأحدهما دون الآخر فيكلفا البينة فمن أقامها حكم له . وإن عجزا عن إقامة البينة فيقضي للزوجة بما يصلح للنساء بيمينها وللزوج بما يصلح للرجال بيمينه . وأن أقاما البينة فترجح بينة من يثبت خلاف الظاهر . أما إن كان الاختلاف في متاع البيت فأيهما أقام البينة تقبل منه ويقضي له بها ولو كان المتاع المتنازع فيه مما يصلح للآخر .
واذا إختلف الزوجان أو ورثتهما في متاع البيت الذي يصلح لهما وعجزا عن إقامة البينة فيقضي بالمتاع المتنازع فيه بالمناصفة بينهما بعد حلف اليمين . فإن أقاما البينة قضي بالمتاع المتنازع فيه بالمناصفة بينهما.
أما اذا مات أحد الزوجين ووقع النزاع في متاع البيت بين الحي وورثة الميت . فيكلفا البينة فإن أقاما البينة أو عجزا عن الإثبات فالذي يصلح للرجل والمرأة معاً يكون للحي منهما بعد أداء اليمين .
وقد قضي بأنه اذا أدعت عليه بأن لها بيده أمتعة منزلية أوضحت مفرداتها وقيمتها وأنكر المدعي عليه وطلب يمينها فتحـلف اليمين ويحكم لها أن حلفت , واذا ما نكلت رفضت دعواها لأنه مما يجوز للأطراف أن يحسموا نزاعاتهم فيما بينهم باليمين الحاسمة إن شاءوا في أي مرحلة من المراحل فإذا لم يقرر الطرفان حسم النزاع بهذه اليمين تطبق المحكمة أحكام المادة (50) من القانون .
أما عن أحكام المصاغ فقد بينت المادة (49) من القانون ذلك . فاذا أختلف الزوجان في المصاغ الذي أحضره الزوج فإدعي هو العارية أو إحضاره للزينة وإدعت هي الهبة فتكلف الزوجة البينة فإن أقامتها قضي لها وإن عجزت أو لم تكن لها بينة فالقول قول الزوج بيمينه 
*

----------

